# Schwerpunkt auf dem Rad / aktuelle Rahmendesigns



## Eznitram (14. September 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage zu aktuellen Rahmendesigns bzw. zur Lehrbuchmeinung über den Schwerpunkt auf dem Mountainbike. Das Thema finde ich auch in Bezug auf das ICB 2.0 interessant.

Vielleicht kurz als Einleitung. Ich bin fahrtechnisch bestenfalls mittelmäßig, deshalb lese ich auch durchaus mal Bücher zu dem Thema und versuche daran zu arbeiten. Seit dem Frühjahr habe ich ein neues 27.5 Trailbike. Jetzt, bei dem schlechteren Wetter, ist mir ab und zu das Vorderrad weggerutscht ohne, dass mir klar war, woran es lag.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich hier falsch liege aber in Fahrtechnikbüchern wird empfohlen die meiste Gewichtskraft über das Tretlager einzuleiten, und den Lenker möglichst neutral zu lassen, also weder drücken noch dran ziehen - das Motto lautet: „Heavy feet, light hands“.

Meine Freundin fährt ein 2013er Trailbike mit 140mm, ich habe ein 2014er ebenfalls mit 140mm, mein Radstand ist erheblich länger. Ich bin ja auch größer, also so weit so gut.
Jetzt habe ich mit einer Waage die Last der Räder in besagter neutraler Position gemessen. Das Ergebnis ist das die Gewichtsverteilung von Hinterrad zu Vorderrad sich erheblich unterschiedet. Ihr Rad: 55,5 zu 44,5%, mein Rad dagegen 63 zu 37%. Dazu kommt das viele aktuelle Rahmendesigns scheinbar stetig weiter in diese Richtung verschoben werden. Mein Rad ist mit Geometrieänderung für 2015 schon angekündigt, und der Hauptrahmen ist nach vorn noch länger, die Kettenstreben bleiben gleich. Ich verstehe schon, dass kurze Kettenstreben für ein verspieltes Handling wichtig sind. Aber warum werden die Rahmen nach vorn immer länger?

Ich sage es jetzt mal absichtlich provokativ:

Entweder: Die Lehrmeinung „Heavy feet, light hands“ ist nicht mehr aktuell... Wenn man das einhält und in einer Kurve an die Haftgrenze kommt, wird das Rad vermutlich heftig untersteuern.

Oder anders: Aktuelle Rahmendesigns sind nicht mehr für Anfänger gedacht. Die Geometrien funktionieren wunderbar, wenn man „es drauf hat“ und ständig aktiv den Schwerpunkt verschiebt, aber nicht wenn man als mittelmäßiger Fahrer unterwegs ist.

Ist dieser Trend anfängerunfreundlich? Oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?

Martin


----------



## Deleted273363 (14. September 2014)

Ja deine zweite These stimmt meiner Meinung nach. Die aktuellen Bikes müssen viel aktiver gefahren werden als das bei klassischeren Geometrien der Fall war. 
Sehe die derzeitige Entwicklung auch eher kritisch. Die fllachen Lenkwinkel mit den kurzen Kettenstreben machen wirklich Sinn im Racebetrieb, und wenn´s steil und ruppig wird. Aber auf gemäßigten Trails wird einfach mehr Arbeit vom Fahrer abverlangt, was mich jetzt nicht stört, da ich schon ne Ewigkeit fahr, und meine Fahrtechnik eher als gut einstufen würde, aber was für mich einfach nicht mehr funktioniert, sind die dadurch gezwungenermaßen steilen Sitzwinkel wodurch die Sitzposition viel zu weit nach vorne geschoben wird, was für den Tourenbetrieb im nicht Alpinen Gelände suboptimal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (15. September 2014)

Selbst auf meinem aktuellen Trail 29er mit noch relativ gemässigten Winkeln habe ich die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass die Regel nicht stimmt. Für mich ist das eher die Regel für eine neutrale Ausgangsposition. Wirds eng, rutschig, steil muss ich schnell Druck auf Vorderrad bringen, sonst geht es früh weg.
Deine Theorie mit den immer länger werden Designs stimmt nur bedingt. Zum einen ergibt mehr Länge auch durch die länger werden Federwege im Bereich AM/EN gerade auch für eh schon relativ lange 29er/27.5er, zum anderen gibt es auch wieder Trends in die Gegenrichtung.
Hier seien mal deutsche Hersteller wie Bionicon, Rotwild, Alutech genannt.


----------



## lekanteto (15. September 2014)

Zu dem Thema mal ein paar Links vom "Heavy feet, light hands" guy:
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/weight-distribution-for-turning.html
und
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/steep-loose-downhill-turns.html
und
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/the-end-of-flat-pedals-at-world-cup-downhills.html
und
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/weighting-the-front-end-in-turns-again.html
und
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/more-weight-forward-on-an-all-mountain-hardtail.html


----------



## hulster (15. September 2014)

Dann mal ein paar Auszüge:

"I promise he is neither holding the bars straight nor steering; he is letting the bike’s geometry do what it’s designed to do."

Genau der Punkt, kann also gar nicht verallgmeinert werden, da Bike Geometrie stark unterschiedlich ist, siehe das Nachwiegen vom TE.

Dann ist oft von"50/50" die Rede, was aber so gar nicht stimmt, Verteilung hängt nämlich von Bike Geometrie ab.

"When your default position is balanced, everything else gets better."

Genau das was ich meinte. Es ist ne gute Ausgangs- und Standardposition, aber nicht die Für-Alles Position.

Kurven mit losem Untergrund brauchen Druck auf dem Vorderrad, damit das Profil arbeiten kann. Genauso im steilen Gelände für die Bremstraktion.

Es ist mit Sicherheit gut die Regel nem Anfänger einzubleuen, um die Standardfehler, die durch zuviel Gewicht auf dem VR verursacht werden, zu vermeiden. Mit Erweiterung der Skills wird es imho aber notwendig in bestimmten Situation davon abzuweichen.


----------



## berkel (15. September 2014)

Eznitram schrieb:


> Meine Freundin fährt ein 2013er Trailbike mit 140mm, ich habe ein 2014er ebenfalls mit 140mm, mein Radstand ist erheblich länger. Ich bin ja auch größer, also so weit so gut.
> Jetzt habe ich mit einer Waage die Last der Räder in besagter neutraler Position gemessen. Das Ergebnis ist das die Gewichtsverteilung von Hinterrad zu Vorderrad sich erheblich unterschiedet. Ihr Rad: 55,5 zu 44,5%, mein Rad dagegen 63 zu 37%. Dazu kommt das viele aktuelle Rahmendesigns scheinbar stetig weiter in diese Richtung verschoben werden. Mein Rad ist mit Geometrieänderung für 2015 schon angekündigt, und der Hauptrahmen ist nach vorn noch länger, die Kettenstreben bleiben gleich.


Deshalb lassen einige Hersteller die Hinterbau- und Vorbaulänge mit der Rahmengröße mitwachsen, oder machen den Lenkwinkel bei großen Rahmen steiler um die Gewichtsverteilung zu korrigieren. Dabei handelt man sich aber andere Handlingsnachteile ein. Da muss man einen Kompromiss finden.

Ich fahre verschiedene Bikes vom 29er Hardtail mit kurzen 420mm Kettenstreben bis zum DH-Bike mit ebenfalls kurzen Kettenstreben, aber langem Hauptrahmen und flachem Lenkwinkel. Während ich beim Hardtail bergab eher darauf achten muss nicht zu viel Gewicht auf dem VR zu haben, muss ich beim DH-Bike gerade in flachen Kurven aktiv Druck auf den Lenker bringen damit das VR genug Grip hat. Der Vorteil der extremen Geometrie des DH-Bikes ist halt, dass man auch in steilem Gelände noch Spielraum hat bei Bedarf Last vom VR wegzunehmen (z.B. bei Stufen). Am neutralsten fährt sich mein 29er AM/Enduro mit langen 445mm Kettenstreben und nicht zu flachem Lenkwinkel. Spaß machen aber alle 3 auf ihre Art.

Für einen weniger versierten Fahrer der hauptsächlich eher flache Trails fährt ist eine moderate Geometrie sicher sinnvoller.

Die „Heavy feet, light hands“ Regel halte ich auch bei den modernen Geometrien für "gültig" - als Grundposition. Je nach Situation sollte man davon Abweichen, danach aber wieder in die Grundposition zurück kehren. Ich bin auch eine Zeit lang ständig mit Druck auf dem Lenker gefahren, weil ich festgestellt hatte, dass man so mehr Grip am VR hat. Nur braucht man den Grip ja nicht ständig und man fährt so unnötig steif.


----------



## scylla (15. September 2014)

Eznitram schrieb:


> Oder anders: Aktuelle Rahmendesigns sind nicht mehr für Anfänger gedacht. Die Geometrien funktionieren wunderbar, wenn man „es drauf hat“ und ständig aktiv den Schwerpunkt verschiebt, aber nicht wenn man als mittelmäßiger Fahrer unterwegs ist.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Mit einem langen Hauptrahmen muss man muss sich halt klar sein, dass man mit so einem Rad arbeiten muss und in manchen Situationen weiter nach vorne muss als das Gefühl für gut findet, um das Vorderrad unter Kontrolle zu haben.
Der aktuelle Trend ist weder gut noch schlecht, sprich es hat Nachteile und Vorteile. Es ist nur anders als früher. Ich halte es deswegen aber nicht für anfängerunfreundlicher. Auch ein Anfänger kann sich nach vorne stellen und Druck aufs Vorderrad geben. Letztendlich kann man damit genauso gut oder schlecht fahren wie mit einem Rad mit "alter" Geometrie und kurzem Hauptrahmen.


----------



## berkel (15. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Auch ein Anfänger kann sich nach vorne stellen und Druck aufs Vorderrad geben.


Nur muss man das bei einer langen/flachen Geometrie auch machen, da ist eine moderatere Geometrie in leichtem Gelände einfacher/sorgloser zu fahren. Mir ist z.B. gestern mit dem DH-Bike beim Zurückrollern zum Lift das VR in einer flachen Schotterkurve weggeschmiert weil ich nicht aktiv Druck gegeben habe (dazu noch im Sitzen), das wäre mit dem HT nicht passiert.


----------



## scylla (15. September 2014)

Jo, tun muss man's schon. Man könnte jetzt aber auch dagegen halten, dass man mit einer langen/flachen Geometrie in Steilstücken viel sorgloser unterwegs ist und weniger schnell nach vorne drüber geht. Also sogar anfängerfreundlicher (in bestimmten Situationen... in anderen halt wieder nicht). Wie man's dreht und wendet: es ist einfach anders. Jemand, der auf einem solchen "modernen" Rad anfängt und sich von Grund auf daran gewöhnt, wird sich auf einem "alten" Rad genauso komisch vorkommen wie andersrum jemand, der kurze Rahmen gewohnt ist und jetzt auf einem langen Bock nicht zurecht kommt. Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Just my two cents.


----------



## Eznitram (16. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für Antworten.

Ich hatte es ja absichtlich provokativ formuliert. Mein neues Rad verhält sich in vielen Fahrsituationen besser als mein altes. Besonders die gefühlte Sicherheit bergab ist erheblich gestiegen.

Neue Geometrien sind also hauptsächlich anders und nicht schlechter, ich verstehe.

Ich persönlich muss einfach weiter an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten. Okay, das war jetzt keine große Überraschung


----------



## hulster (16. September 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Die „Heavy feet, light hands“ Regel halte ich auch bei den modernen Geometrien für "gültig" - als Grundposition. Je nach Situation sollte man davon Abweichen, danach aber wieder in die Grundposition zurück kehren. Ich bin auch eine Zeit lang ständig mit Druck auf dem Lenker gefahren, weil ich festgestellt hatte, dass man so mehr Grip am VR hat. Nur braucht man den Grip ja nicht ständig und man fährt so unnötig steif.



Genauso - und anders meinte ich das auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (18. September 2014)

Andererseits ist es doch auch irgendwo gut, dass man von Anfang an wieder aktiv auf dem Bike fahren muss, oder? Das ist doch ein vielgenannter Kritikpunkt, wenn es um Anfängerbikes, vor allem Fullies, geht: "Auf dem Hardtail musst du richtig aktiv fahren lernen, auf dem Fully kannst du einfach auch nix tun und es klappt." Jetzt geht der Trend also dahin, dass man auch auf dem Fully wieder aktiv arbeiten muss. Sollte dann das Argument nicht lauten: "Jetzt lernt man auch auf Fullies das aktive Fahren!"?


----------



## Janf85 (18. September 2014)

Ich finde auch das Kurven mit nicht so viel Gefälle mit einem Bike mit flachem Lenkwinkel etwas schwerer sind bzw. vorne eher zum Wegrutschen neigen als mit einem steileren LW. Bei der heavy feet light hand bin ich auch immer am überlegen .... jedoch kann man sich ja auch weiter nach vorne unten neigen (Oberkörper) ohne auf den Lenker zu drücken mit den armen was den Vorteil hat dort nicht zu versteifen aber eigentlich nach meiner Logik trotzdem mehr Gewicht nach vorne zu bringen...

aber jo mit dem Schwerpunkt experimentiere ich auch noch rum  gerade in schnelleren Kurven auf schotter am besten und ohne viel gefälle ...  vorne tief und wenn das Rad geneigt ist wenn druck auf den lenker dann nur den äußeren bzw. an der höheren Lenker Seite da man sich sonst sogar den Grip selber weg nimmt wenn man innen also an der tieferen Lenker seite (bei geneigtem Rad) drücken würde....  kann man auch gut im Stand auf Asphalt ausprobieren  mal Rad neigen und an beiden seiten mal auf den Lenker drücken und gucken wo es weg rutscht.  Also ich bin aber immer für Tips Dankbar wenn mich hier wer verbessern mag


----------



## Eznitram (19. September 2014)

Sorry Janf85, aber Deine Theorie nur den Oberkörper nach vorne zu neigen ohne Druck auf den Lenker auszuüben, bringt keine Veränderung der Gewichtsverteilung.
Wenn Du deine gesamte Gewichtskraft nur über die Pedale ins Rad bringst, kein Sattelkontakt, schwerelose Hände und nicht bremst oder beschleunigst, ändert sich rein gar nichts mit dem Absenkenden des Oberkörpers. Und man kann Prinzip bedingt kein Moment über die Kurbelarme in das Rad einbringen, außer man Tritt richtig rein. (…in Fahrtrichtung, quer geht es natürlich.)

Ich würde eher vermuten, dass Du intuitiv doch etwas auf den Lenker drückst.

Du hast Recht, dass ein tiefer Schwerpunk in vielen Situationen von Vorteil ist, aber mit der Gewichtsverteilung der Laufräder hat es nichts zu tun.


----------



## R.C. (19. September 2014)

Eznitram schrieb:


> Wenn Du deine gesamte Gewichtskraft nur über die Pedale ins Rad bringst, kein Sattelkontakt, schwerelose Hände und nicht bremst oder beschleunigst, ändert sich rein gar nichts mit dem Absenkenden des Oberkörpers.
> [...]
> Du hast Recht, dass ein tiefer Schwerpunk in vielen Situationen von Vorteil ist, aber mit der Gewichtsverteilung der Laufräder hat es nichts zu tun.



Falsch, sobald das Rad nicht eben steht. Der Schwerpunkt geht damit weiter nach unten. Ist das Rad geneigt, geht also der Schwerpunkt beim bergabfahren weiter nach hinten (bergauf dann nach vorne).


----------



## berkel (19. September 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> [...] kann man auch gut im Stand auf Asphalt ausprobieren  mal Rad neigen und an beiden seiten mal auf den Lenker drücken und gucken wo es weg rutscht.


Das scheint zunächst einleuchtend, hat mit dem Fahren *auf* dem Rad aber nichts zu tun. Bei dem Test stehst du außerhalb des Systems und da du viel schwerer bist als das Rad kannst du durch Drücken aus der richtigen Richtung die Aufstandskraft der Räder massiv erhöhen. Sitzt du aber auf dem Rad dann stützt sich das Gesamtgewicht auf beiden Rädern ab. Das Gewicht kannst du dann nicht durch irgendwelches Abstützen/Hebeln erhöhen. Nur die Gewichtsverteilung zwischen VR und HR kann man durch Ziehen oder Drücken am Lenker verändern (wo man zieht/drückt ist da im Prinzip egal).


----------



## berkel (19. September 2014)

_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Das scheint zunächst einleuchtend, hat mit dem Fahren *auf* dem Rad aber nichts zu tun. Bei dem Test stehst du außerhalb des Systems und da du viel schwerer bist als das Rad kannst du durch Drücken aus der richtigen Richtung die Aufstandskraft der Räder massiv erhöhen. Sitzt du aber auf dem Rad dann stützt sich das Gesamtgewicht auf beiden Rädern ab. Das Gewicht kannst du dann nicht durch irgendwelches Abstützen/Hebeln erhöhen. Nur die Gewichtsverteilung zwischen VR und HR kann man durch Ziehen oder Drücken am Lenker verändern (wo man zieht/drückt ist da im Prinzip egal).




Sorry ich seh da kein argument was mich überzeugt.... also nach deiner Theorie isses auch egal ob man in der Kurve das äußere oder innere Pedal belastet?  Nun ich sehe das anders  auch beim Lenker  

ps  Ich werds aber trotzdem mal im Trackstand probieren



und zum Thema gewicht,  wenn ich 2 feine Digital waagen hätte würde ich das ja glatt mal an einem Modell ausprobieren.....   Naja aber durch das oberkörper nach vorne unten bringt man ja den schwerpunkt tiefer ins Rad und dadurch schiebt er auch über den rahmen mehr aufs vorderrad oder? also irgendwie würde ich lieber mal aktuelle Profi Meinungen hören   oder physische beweise	hehe


----------



## hulster (19. September 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> und zum Thema gewicht,  wenn ich 2 feine Digital waagen hätte würde ich das ja glatt mal an einem Modell ausprobieren.....   N



Brauchst nur Eine. Reicht ja wenn man eine Veränderung sieht.


----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2014)

UNd wie soll ich bei einer sehen ob mehr last auf vorderrad oder hinterrad liegt ?  nene da brauch ich schon zwei


----------



## berkel (19. September 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Sorry ich seh da kein argument was mich überzeugt.... also nach deiner Theorie isses auch egal ob man in der Kurve das äußere oder innere Pedal belastet?


Im Prinzip ist es auch egal. Man kann auch nicht durch Gewichtsverlagerung mehr Druck auf die Außenstollen bringen wie oft geschrieben. Das ist Folge der Radneigung und Ausgleichsbewegung mit dem Körper um im Gleichgewicht zu bleiben (-> Fliehkräfte). Sonst würden Straßenrennfahrer ja alles falsch machen, die hängen sich max. nach innen.

Zum Profi: zumindest habe ich in meiner Ausbildung mal was von Mechanik gehört .


----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2014)

Ich glaube an das was mich überzeugt   also ich denke es macht schon unterschied ob man das äußere oder innere Pedal nach unten nimmt.  Und wenn ich mich auf schotter nach innen lege schmier ich ungefähr direkt ab, und wenn ich die bekannte Drücktechnick verwende ist das nicht der Fall. Ich fühl mich jetzt nicht so überzeugt irgendwie, da finde ich die Grafischen animationen und bilder sowie erklärungen in Bike Büchern/Filmen irgendwie überzeugender   aber vielleicht ist das ja auch nur Narrenfang  :-D


----------



## berkel (19. September 2014)

Es macht auch einen Unterschied ob du das Rad, oder den Körper neigst. Aber nur in Bezug auf die Kontrolle über das Rad, nicht in Bezug auf den Grip (Reifenprofildesign unberücksichtigt). Man rutscht auf Schotter nicht schneller weg wenn man sich rein legt, aber wenn das Rad rutscht lässt es sich mit aufrechtem Körper und geneigtem Rad leichter kontrollieren/abfangen.


----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2014)

Gibts keine aktuelle Fahrtechnik Literatur mit wirklich tiefgründiger Physischer erklärung dazu,  damit das mal geklärt wird?   Ich würd mich so jetzt einfach auf die Profis verlassen die das behaupten was mich irgendwie auch überzeugt.

siehe z.B.


----------



## Girl (19. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Falsch, sobald das Rad nicht eben steht. Der Schwerpunkt geht damit weiter nach unten. Ist das Rad geneigt, geht also der Schwerpunkt beim bergabfahren weiter nach hinten (bergauf dann nach vorne).



Ich würde es genau andersrum sehen.

Bergauf ist mehr Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad
Bergab mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad


----------



## R.C. (19. September 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Bergauf ist mehr Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad
> Bergab mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad



Es geht um die Auswirkung der Verlagerung des Schwerpunktes nach unten, i.A. (Schwerpunkt relativ zum Rad aendert sich nicht) hast du natuerlich recht.


----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2014)

Es wird langsam Komplex ...  

Die Frage ist dann ja wieder,  wenn man ein Rad hat was das Tretlager nicht genau in der Mitte hat, sprich hinten kurz vorne lang und man sein gewicht nur über das Tretlager einlenkt und keine anderen Kontaktpunkte hat  gilt da heavy feet light hand  bei jedem Gefälle und oder Kurve ? Gehen wir davon aus, man ist immer perfekt austariert auf dem Rad d.h. Gewicht des Körpers wird immer im richtigen winkel passend zum Gefälle in die pedale bzw.  das Tretlager eingelenkt....  Jetzt haben wir ein Rad wo das Tretlager ziemlich in der mitte ist und eins wo es eventuell vom Radstand auegehend weiter hinten ist ... Z.B.  XL Rahmen mit 419  Strebe hinten  ....   Achjaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (19. September 2014)

Das war ja die Ausgangsfrage. Allerdings ist bei so ziemlich jedem Bike das VR viel weiter vom Tretlager entfernt als das HR. Fährt man geradeaus ohne dass viel Grip am VR benötigt wird dann sollte das Gewicht nur über Pedale/Tretlager abgestützt werden. Braucht man z.B. in einer Kurve Grip am VR muss man sich auf den Lenker stützen - bei einer XC Geometrie weniger, bei einer extremen "volahiku" Geometrie eben mehr.

Zu den Fahrtechnik Videos/Büchern: Da wird oft mit Veranschaulichungen oder subjektivem Empfinden gearbeitet (Fahrradfahren ist sehr dynamisch und verlangt Gefühl vom Fahrer, da ist das OK) - physikalische Realität ist aber etwas anderes.


----------



## R.C. (19. September 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Das war ja die Ausgangsfrage. Allerdings ist bei so ziemlich jedem Bike das VR viel weiter vom Tretlager entfernt als das HR. Fährt man geradeaus ohne dass viel Grip am VR benötigt wird dann sollte das Gewicht nur über Pedale/Tretlager abgestützt werden. Braucht man z.B. in einer Kurve Grip am VR muss man sich auf den Lenker stützen



Auch hier sollte man nicht vergessen, dass es bergab geht.


----------



## Toolkid (19. September 2014)

Unabhängig von der Radgeometrie gibt es keine einzelne Haltung auf Rad, die in allen Fahrsituation richtig ist. Man muss die Haltung immer der Fahrsituation und dem Gelände anpassen. Wenn man nur gerade aus einen Weg entlang bläst, gilt "heavy feet, light hands", weil dadurch das VR leichter Hindernisse überrollen kann. In den Kurven bzw. zum Lenken braucht man mehr Druck auf dem VR um die Haftung zu erhöhen. Also muss man den Schwerpunkt nach vorne schieben.


----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2014)

Also der Lee schwört ja auch Heavy feet light hand... egal welches Bikes und welche geo... habe da einiges gelesen :

z.B. (ein paar Auszüge)

http://www.leelikesbikes.com/weight-distribution-for-turning.html
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/more-weight-forward-on-an-all-mountain-hardtail.html

und der fährt ja sicher sehr viel besser als die meisten von uns...   Auf jedenfall hat man genug Theorie Input um mal wieder draussen zu testen wenn das Gewitter weg ist


----------



## berkel (19. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Auch hier sollte man nicht vergessen, dass es bergab geht.


Es ging hier nicht nur um bergab. Und bis die Radlastverteilung bei "Schwerpunkt über Tretlager" 50/50 ist braucht man je nach Bike schon relativ großes Gefälle (ca. 40-50%).


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. September 2014)

Ist es nicht so, dass hier von Ausnahmesituationen geredet wird: einleiten von Kurven, Übergang in gerade Stücke usw.
Die Heavy feet-Regel bezieht sich doch eher auf den Regelfall mit mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig (un)beschleunigter Fahrt, bei dem das Rad dem Untergrund flexibel zu folgen hat.
In den hier besprochenen Ausnahmesituationen müssen eben Anpassungen der Haltung vorgenommen werden, um bestimmte Funktionen zu erfüllen, z.B. die Traktion am Vr zu erhöhen oder die Schwerpunktlage der Steilheit des Hangs anzupassen


----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2014)

*As a default*, learn to corner with all of your weight on your pedal(s) and none on your hands. This drives weight roughly 50/50 into both wheels, and it works awesomely in most corners—especially if you apply some downforce (through the pedals, not the bars).

Das sagt der Lee und auch noch einiges anderes in dieser richtung. Und auch zu zig variationen die wir hier alle durch haben sagt der Lee so ziemlich das selbe...

Heavy Feet light Hand.  fast zu 99% das richtige.  Ausser in so ganz abefahrenen Profi kurven kann man mal aufs Vorderrad und hinten rum driften,  ist das was ich so quer gelesen habe in seinem Blog wo es um nichts anderes als genau dieses Thema ging und zig leute fragen ähnlich wie wir....


naja ich denke so kommt man hier nicht weiter


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (19. September 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> naja ich denke so kommt man hier nicht weiter



Wo willst du denn hin?
Der Winter wird noch lang genug für solche Themen


----------



## Janf85 (19. September 2014)

Jo ich verschieb das mal auf den Winter und probier solange selber rum  hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eznitram (19. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Falsch, sobald das Rad nicht eben steht. Der Schwerpunkt geht damit weiter nach unten. Ist das Rad geneigt, geht also der Schwerpunkt beim bergabfahren weiter nach hinten (bergauf dann nach vorne).



Nein, Du liegst falsch.

Die Hebelverhältnisse zwischen Vorderradachse-Tretlager und Hinterradachse-Tretlager sind konstant und unabhängig von der Neigung des Rades. Die Verkürzung des Hebels aus Sicht der Gewichtskraft folgt dabei einer Kosinus-Funktion, und trifft beide Hebelarme gleichermaßen.

Ich denke was Du meinst ist: Wenn man das System Fahrrad-Fahrer als starren Körper betrachtet, würde durch Neigung automatisch ein Kippmoment entstehen weil der Schwerpunkt erhöht ist. Das geht aber unmittelbar mit drücken oder ziehen am Lenker einher.

Bei ausschließlicher Krafteinleitung über das Tretlager und mit null Tretlager-Überhöhung passiert das nicht.

Das Ganze ist natürlich eine ziemlich akademische Betrachtung, weil die meisten Fahrer weder steil bergauf noch steil bergab in der neutralen Position bleiben. Von den dynamischen Kräften beim Pedalieren oder bei Stößen durch Unebenheiten ganz abgesehen.

Mein Originalpost bezog eher sich auf das Verhalten in gemäßigtem Gelände, insbesondere in ebenen Kurven mit wenig Grip.


----------



## R.C. (19. September 2014)

Eznitram schrieb:


> Die Hebelverhältnisse zwischen Vorderradachse-Tretlager und Hinterradachse-Tretlager sind konstant und unabhängig von der Neigung des Rades. Die Verkürzung des Hebels aus Sicht der Gewichtskraft folgt dabei einer Kosinus-Funktion, und trifft beide Hebelarme gleichermaßen.



Ja, das ist richtig (selbst wenn man eine Zentralprojektion aus der Erdmitte betrachtet, bei der man keine rechtwinkeligen Dreiecke mehr erhaelt; eine lineare Funktion, die die Verhaeltnisse beibehaelt, reicht . 



Eznitram schrieb:


> Bei ausschließlicher Krafteinleitung über das Tretlager und mit null Tretlager-Überhöhung passiert das nicht.



Ja, der Schwerpunkt liegt aber eben deutlich ueber dem Tretlager und bergab wird man beschleunigt (wenn man mal annimmt, dass man nicht zu stark bremst oder in die Pedale tritt). Oder anders gesagt: nur den (statischen) Schwerpunkt zu betrachten ist zwar einfacher, aber nicht unbedingt richtig.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. September 2014)

*(1) Heaviy feet light hands* kann man ganz einfach nachempfinden.
An jeder Hand Zeigefinger mit dem Daumen zu einem Ring formen. Diese Ringe schiebt man über die Griffe und versucht diese so wenig wie möglich zu berühren. Und so fährt man ein Stück. Was kann man dabei feststellen?
*(2) Der Schwerpunkt (des Fahrers) ist immer über dem Tretlager, egal wie hoch er liegt*. Es geht nicht anders. Sonst würde man entweder auf den Lenker fallen oder auf den Sattel.


Janf85 schrieb:


> Bei der heavy feet light hand bin ich auch immer am überlegen .... jedoch kann man sich ja auch weiter nach vorne unten neigen (Oberkörper) ohne auf den Lenker zu drücken mit den armen


Das ist nur möglich, wenn du zugleich den Hintern nach hinten schiebst, damit (2) erfüllt bleibt, sonst ist die Annahme (1) hinfällig.
Und solange der Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager positioniert ist, ist die Radlastverteilung konstant, unabhängig davon, ob und wie steil es bergauf oder bergab geht. Fahrtechnisch kann in bestimmten Situationen natürlich eine andere Verteilung sinnvoll sein. Und Pedalstellungen und Radneigungen haben ganz andere Gründe:


berkel schrieb:


> Es macht auch einen Unterschied ob du das Rad, oder den Körper neigst. Aber nur in Bezug auf die Kontrolle über das Rad, nicht in Bezug auf den Grip (Reifenprofildesign unberücksichtigt). Man rutscht auf Schotter nicht schneller weg wenn man sich rein legt, aber wenn das Rad rutscht lässt es sich mit aufrechtem Körper und geneigtem Rad leichter kontrollieren/abfangen.



Und da danach gefragt wurde: Hier bekommt man eine detaillierte Einführung in die Physik des Radfahrens. Allein das Kapitel über das optimale Bremsen ist spannend genug. Das ganz ist allerdings keine leichte Kost und für physikalisch technische Laien nur bedingt verständlich, egal wie elegant und effizient sie sich auf und mit dem Bike bewegen.


----------



## Janf85 (20. September 2014)

Das Buch könnte die Fragen doch sehr gut beantworten ich glaube da werde ich mir mal eins bestellen


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. September 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Das Buch könnte die Fragen doch sehr gut beantworten ich glaube da werde ich mir mal eins bestellen


Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Thread nochmal gelesen und ich habe trotzdem keine Ahnung auf welche Frage du konkret eine Antwort suchst.


----------



## Janf85 (20. September 2014)

Ich suche erklärungen für behauptungen usw....  also z.b. ob heavy feet light hand bei jedem rahmen und in jeder steigung gilt ... siehe flache lenkwinkel und viel reach mit kurzen streben.   NaJa so fahrphysik kann ja nicht schaden   nur weil irgendwer das behauptet  interessiert mich trotzdem warum das so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. September 2014)

das mit den Heavy Feet ist doch beantwortet: jeder Rahmen, jede Steigung -> jein, hängt von der Fahrsituation ab


----------



## Janf85 (20. September 2014)

Und warum ?  Reicht mir halt nicht weil irgebdwer das behauptet  würd das gerne verstehen   tu dir keinen zwang an  mir das zu erklären :-d


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. September 2014)

Die Reibung, die die Seitenführung bedingt, hängt von der einwirkenden Gewichtskraft ab. Diese muss so auf Vr und Hr verteilt werden, dass das gewünschte Fahrverhalten (Untersteuern, Übersteuern, neutral) erreicht wird. Beim Einleiten einer engen Kurve kann es daher sinnvoll sein, das Heck geringer zu belasten, um neutral oder leicht übersteuernd eine schnelle Richtungsänderung zu erreichen. Bei einer langen Front mit flachem Lenkkopfwinkel muss man sich dazu eben weiter nach vorn lehnen, als bei einem Bike mit kürzerer Front. Die Gewichtskraft lässt sich noch ergänzen, indem Beschleunigungseffekte durch plötzliches Anheben des KS oder das Gegenteil genutzt werden. Dabei ist zu bemerken, dass eine Position des KS etwa senkrecht über dem Tretlager in der Ebene anders aussieht, als am Hang. In diesem Zusammenhang sollte berücksichtigt werden, dass Beschleunigungen durch Schwerpunktveränderungen in der Ebene in anderem Winkel relativ zum Untergrund aufs Bike wirken als am Hang.


----------



## Janf85 (20. September 2014)

Heavy Feet light Hand ist also immer Geil, das sehe ich ja auch so... mich interessiert halt die Physik dahinter schon etwas genauer. Wie sich Geschwindigkeit und Gefälle dazu verhalten usw....  Das das irgendwie miteinander wirkt und das man dafür ein Gespür entwickeln kann steht außer frage...  Danke für die Zusammenfassung, wir sind uns ja einig von ein paar anderen hier abgesehen  ;-)


----------



## berkel (21. September 2014)

"heavy feet, light hands" schont zunächst mal Arme und Hände vor unnötiger Belastung. Der andere Gedanke dahinter ist, das Bike "machen" zu lassen und nicht mit Gewalt zu kontrollieren. In bestimmten Situationen geht es aber nicht anders.


----------



## berkel (21. September 2014)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Also der Lee schwört ja auch Heavy feet light hand... egal welches Bikes und welche geo...


In dem ersten Link sagt er ja: 

_"This principle applies to any bike, but the more suspension you have, the more effort it takes to connect with the ground. The bigger the bike, the more it helps to cram the front end into turns."_

Mit einem DH Bike muss man (besonders flache) Kurven aktiver fahren als mit einem XC Bike.


Die beste Zusammenfassung von Kurventechnik finde ich in folgendem Link:

http://www.leelikesbikes.com/steep-loose-downhill-turns.html

Also grundsätzlich Kurven durch Neigen des Bikes fahren und nicht durch Lenken (außer bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit). Dazu sollten man normalerweise den Lenker locker halten und das natürliche Steuerungsverhalten der Bikegeometrie nutzen. Braucht man viel Grip am VR muss man Gewicht auf den Lenker verlagern, sollte dabei aber darauf achten die Lenkung nicht zu blockieren sondern frei bewegen zu lassen. Für max. Grip kann man das Bike vorm Kurveneingang entlasten und dann in die Kurve belasten (daran arbeite ich noch, das ist nicht so einfach).


----------



## Janf85 (21. September 2014)

Und die physikalische begründung werd ich in meinem neuen buch dann wohl hoffentlich finden ... interessiert mich halt einfach etwas genauer alles


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. September 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich Kurven durch Neigen des Bikes fahren und nicht durch Lenken (außer bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit). Dazu sollten man normalerweise den Lenker locker halten und das natürliche Steuerungsverhalten der Bikegeometrie nutzen.


Die sorgt selber schon dafür, dass bei Neigung die Lenkung auch einschlägt. Ohne Lenkereinschlag keine Kurve, egal wie stark geneigt das Bike ist. Man arbeitet also mit dem Bike statt gegen das Bike. Das sagst du hier ja auch noch einmal:


berkel schrieb:


> "heavy feet, light hands" schont zunächst mal Arme und Hände vor unnötiger Belastung. Der andere Gedanke dahinter ist, das Bike "machen" zu lassen und nicht mit Gewalt zu kontrollieren. In bestimmten Situationen geht es aber nicht anders.


Die Schonung von Handgelenk und Unterarmmuskulatur ist schon sehr wichtig, vor allem auf langen Trails. Der andere Punkt betrifft die Reaktionsfähigkeit. Ein ständig angespannter Muskel reagiert nicht mehr schnell auf neue Reize. Nur wenn man locker ist, reagiert man effektiv. Das ist sicher auch ein wichtiger Beitrag dieser Fahrhaltung.


----------



## Goddi8 (21. September 2014)

heavy feet/light hands isoliert zu betrachten, wird der Ansatz aber nicht gerecht. Dazu gehört auf jeden fall auch die attack Position.






ich unterstelle mal, dass sich bei vielen durch die schweren Füße der Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagert.
D.h aber auch, dass mal bei einer langen Geo (oder Forward Geo) einfach tiefer muss. Druck auf die Hände darf, soll es immer noch nicht geben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> heavy feet/light hands isoliert zu betrachten, wird der Ansatz aber nicht gerecht. Dazu gehört auf jeden fall auch die attack Position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben nicht. Wie oben schon erwähnt, ist der Schwerpunkt dann senkrecht über dem Tretlager. Wenn du das zitierte Bild von Lee genau anschaust, wirst du bemerken, dass bei der *attac position* ebenso vermerkt ist: *light hands und weight on pedals. *Das bedeutet im Endeffekt, dass man diese Position auf einem unpassenden Bike nicht einnehmen kann! Und das hat Folgen für Muskulatur, Gelenke und Sehnen.


> D.h aber auch, dass mal bei einer langen Geo (oder Forward Geo) einfach tiefer muss. Druck auf die Hände darf, soll es immer noch nicht geben.


Könntest du den letzten Satz in eine verständliche Form bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (21. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> ich unterstelle mal, dass sich bei vielen durch die schweren Füße der Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagert.
> D.h aber auch, dass mal bei einer langen Geo (oder Forward Geo) einfach tiefer muss. Druck auf die Hände darf, soll es immer noch nicht geben.


Bei lastfreien Händen muss der Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager liegen, egal ob aufrecht oder mit flachem Rücken (und zum Ausgleich zurück geschobenen Ar...). Das geht aus Gleichgewichtsgründen nicht anders, unabhängig von der Radgeometrie.


----------



## Goddi8 (21. September 2014)

Sorry, der letzte satz soll : ...darf bzw. soll es nicht geben.... heißen.
Das Bild betrachtet den statischen Zustand geradeaus. Was aber passiert mit deinem Schwerpunkt in der Kurve?
Das ist hier schon mal schön durchgekaut: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie-muss-ich-kurven-fahren.593041/page-3
Der Schwerpunkt geht dabei nicht mehr "durch das Tretlager", die Frage ist nur wo er letztendlich in der gedachten Linie zw den Aufstandspunkten liegt. Stell dir einfach vor Du hättest ein Lot am Buchnabel befestigt. Dann wird sicher klar, dass der Schwerpunkt nicht mehr zentral überm Tretlager sein muss.
Darauf beziehe ich mich mit zu weit hinten in Richtung Aufstandsfläche des Hinterrads.
Je hecklastiger das Rad selbst ist, desto mehr musst du den Schwerpunkt "ausgleichen", d.h. in die Mitte bringen. D.h aber Hüfte/Oberkörper als eine Einheit müssen nach vorne und nicht Druck auf die Hände. Das Gewicht bleibt auf den Füßen.


----------

